# Uber doesnt have my Model:E-150 Van



## Mark Tovar (Jul 28, 2015)

I am signing up for Uber in Kansas City. When I try to add my vehicle, they do not have my Model? Ford E-150 passenger van, 2007?

How do I proceed?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

How many passengers is that? They may not allow it because their insurance would not cover that many passengers. generally they are limited to 6 passengers for the SUV or XL Products.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Follow the Yellow brick road ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

No vans.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Mark Tovar said:


> I am signing up for Uber in Kansas City. When I try to add my vehicle, they do not have my Model? Ford E-150 passenger van, 2007?
> 
> How do I proceed?


Just email your local uber office. They will have to add the vehicle manually. It's not a very common vehicle to be used for uber. Hopefully they have uber xl in your market.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ford e-150. MPG: 13 city, 16 highway. You must be reach if you willing to work for free.

And you wont get paid extra if you have more then 1 pax. 1 or 10, you get paid same $$.


----------



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

I was told NO full size vans are allowed. I was going to buy one, but was told it doesn't qualify.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberAbduction?


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

UberFreeCandy


----------

